# Glicks Standard Poodles - listing



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

You have beautiful dogs!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Lovely to see you here!!


----------



## lisakimberly (Oct 30, 2010)

Thank you Liz and Cherie- I have been here a while but always look and not post! I saw this tonight and thought why not!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Why not indeed, L. Good to see ya here!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for posting. Your dogs look wonderful and it is really great to see a model of thoughtful breeding.


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello Lisa,

Good to see you here! Keep up the good work!

Paragon


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

hi there! how's life treating you?


----------

